# Rbw?



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, the acronym RAW gets thrown around a lot here.  but does anyone *r*ide *b*efore *w*ork?  with waldo just 10 minutes away the idea of getting in a few RBWs enticing.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

I did one this summer. Gonna be tough for me now since I have to see my oldest off on the school bus at 8:15.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, I ride Ride Before Work given the fact that I live next to Upper Paugussett SF.

I usually RbW when I know that I can't work out at the gym during the work day or I have to skip a BtW (Bike to Work) day because of some other commitment.

Question for you, however, if Waldo is 10 mins away, how far is that by car and could you do it by bike?  If so, then you are saving CO2 and gas.  I would say that it might only work if you are, at the most, a few miles from the trail head.  Still, a 10 minute drive is very nice.

Speaking of Waldo, there was some discussion on CF about the Track that was posted.  A guy I have ridden with in the past suggested a DH course coming off the WW trail and tying in with the Fisherman's trail.  If you wanted to go the other way, then you climb up under the power lines.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I did one this summer. Gonna be tough for me now since I have to see my oldest off on the school bus at 8:15.



I have to be at the Bus with my daughter at 7:55 AM.  If I hit the trail no later than 6:30 AM, I can get a quick 5 miler in, shower, shovel breakfast and still have time to walk her down to the bus.

What's getting fun though, is at 6:00 AM, it's pretty dark and getting darker later, now.  That means riding with a headlamp.  Also, Bow Season just started in the forest.  I put bells on my bike.  Sounds like reindeer coming down the trail but it announces my presence.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Speaking of Waldo, there was some discussion on CF about the Track that was posted.  A guy I have ridden with in the past suggested a DH course coming off the WW trail and tying in with the Fisherman's trail.  If you wanted to go the other way, then you climb up under the power lines.



Tying into that fisherman trail would be nice. There's one stretch ride at the start (or end) near the fire road that is almost unrideable. Re-routing around that would be nice. The hill up from there is pretty effin steep. Would be fun to descend. Not sure about riding up though.

Anyway, lots of potential in Waldo for sure.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2008)

Use to ride to and from work. That was a while ago though, 25 miles each way.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Question for you, however, if Waldo is 10 mins away, how far is that by car and could you do it by bike?  If so, then you are saving CO2 and gas.  I would say that it might only work if you are, at the most, a few miles from the trail head.  Still, a 10 minute drive is very nice.



6.5 miles door to door (plus whatever off road action i get).  not sure if i have the lungs for it let.  spruce brook road would be a steady 1.2 mile climb.  but the ride back would be a blast. 



> Speaking of Waldo, there was some discussion on CF about the Track that was posted.  A guy I have ridden with in the past suggested a DH course coming off the WW trail and tying in with the Fisherman's trail.  If you wanted to go the other way, then you climb up under the power lines.



that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 15, 2008)

My rule is a mile or less, knobbies on pavement, unless it's a mid-ride bail out or connection to another riding area.  With that criteria, I can get to five different riding areas within North Newtown.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gremf said:


> My rule is a mile or less, knobbies on pavement, unless it's a mid-ride bail out or connection to another riding area.  With that criteria, I can get to five different riding areas within North Newtown.



damn, now that's what i call options.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> damn, now that's what i call options.



Three of the areas are pretty good:

Upper Paugussett
Dingle Brook Trails
Newtown Trailway between Upper Paugussett to Fairfield Hills, however I have only ridden as far as Walnut Tree Hill.

The other two areas are a combination of town open space, private property, and Power Lines access/gas line/old railroad beds.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I wish that RBW was an option for me, but there's no way that I'd be able to pull that off.  I can barely get to work on time as it is.


----------



## mlctvt (May 9, 2009)

how about RDW, ride during work.
I've been taking 1.5-2-hour lunches a couple of times a week and riding at lunch-time. Then I get back I shower and eat my lunch at my desk. I really great way to break up the day. I swear I work better too. I'm lucky to have a boss that approves this. He said he's going to start running at noontime too.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I would like to ride on my lunch break, but I don't think it'd go over too well.  Not to mention that I don't know of any riding near by.  I think I'd feel dirtier _after_ using the work showers anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah, the acronym RAW gets thrown around a lot here.  but does anyone *r*ide *b*efore *w*ork?  with waldo just 10 minutes away the idea of getting in a few RBWs enticing.



if i ever get off my lazy ass and bring my bike up from the basement i could do RBW if you wanted to hit up trumbull or waldo.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

Once school lets out, I might be able to pull off some short RBWs. Probably just easier to stick with RAWs and save the morning rides for the weekends though.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> if i ever get off my lazy ass and bring my bike up from the basement i could do RBW if you wanted to hit up trumbull or waldo.



absolutely.  i can hit trumbull on the way to work.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2009)

I ride to work 17 miles each way 2 - 3 times a week depending on weather and if I get my lazy ass to iron enough shirts and do enough laundry to bring in all in one day.

Also, I have to plan ahead to have all the food at work too because we lack a cafeteria or any restaraunts within walking distance.  Kind of a PITA, but worth it.

Plus I have to be up at 5ish (sometimes 5:15) to make it in for 6:30 to be showered and dressed by 6:45.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Marc said:


> I ride to work 17 miles each way 2 - 3 times a week depending on weather and if I get my lazy ass to iron enough shirts and do enough laundry to bring in all in one day.
> 
> Also, I have to plan ahead to have all the food at work too because we lack a cafeteria or any restaraunts within walking distance.  Kind of a PITA, but worth it.
> 
> Plus I have to be up at 5ish (sometimes 5:15) to make it in for 6:30 to be showered and dressed by 6:45.





Wow..seems like alot of effort to ride a bike..


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..seems like alot of effort to ride a bike..



Yeah.  It is.


----------

